# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Hà Nội >  Cafe 191 -Xem phim 3D, nhâm nhi cafe cực lãng mạn với giá rẻ nhất

## bluesky80

Trong một không gian lịch sự, hiện đại mà ấm cúng, các teen nhà ta có thể nhâm nhi café và thả hồn theo những bộ phim “bom tấn” trong không gian riêng tư.
Mùa hè, giới trẻ Hà thành ngoài những thú vui “bình dân” như trà chanh chém gió, đi phượt, tụ tập café, thì còn có một thú vui “đẳng cấp” là thưởng thức những bộ phim “bom tấn” mùa hè tại các điểm chiếu hay trung tâm giải trí khắp thành phố.
Thế nhưng, bạn có thể tưởng tượng ra một khung cảnh lãng mạn, ấm cúng bên bạn gái hoặc nhóm bạn bè, vừa nhâm nhi những ly kem, sinh tố mát lạnh vừa thưởng thức những bộ phim “bom tấn” dưới dạng 3D? Thật không còn gì bằng. Một thú vui vô cùng “đẳng cấp” nhưng giá cả lại hết sức “bình dân” cho các teen nhà ta. Chi phí bỏ ra quá hấp dẫn (ko bao gồm nước) cho các bạn!
*
+ Film 2D: 30k/h/sáng - 40k/h/tối
+ Film 3D: 45k/h/sáng - 55k/h/tối*
*191 Khương Trung Mới - Thanh Xuân - HN*  chính là quán café phim đầu tiên như vậy, khởi nguồn cho trào lưu café phim rầm rộ hiện nay ở Hà Nội. Nhỏ bé và nằm khiêm tốn, nhưng đối với giới trẻ Hà Thành sành điệu, 191 đã quá quen thuộc.


*Facebook :  http://www.facebook.com/cafephim191*  ( mọi người like giùm nhé )




   Mọi người cũng có thể tự chọn và xem bộ phim mình yêu thích, được trò chuyện tự do hơn trong rạp chút xíu. Lãng mạn và ngọt ngào với hoa và mùi hương phảng phất của tinh dầu Forest, mùi thơm của các loại trà và hoa quả, 191 mang đến không gian tuyệt vời nhất cho tình yêu, tình bạn và là tác nhân dẫn các cặp đôi qua mọi cung bậc của cảm xúc. Còn gì có thể thú vị hơn?






 191 cũng là nơi hẹn hò của những đôi bạn thân, có những đôi bạn đặt chỗ trước để ngồi bên nhau xem phim cả buổi. Bạn cũng có thể nhờ nhân viên quán sắp xếp hộ một bữa tiệc sinh nhật thầm lặng và nho nhỏ nhưng đầy hoa, nến. Thậm chí có bạn còn nhờ chiếu 1 đoạn clip tự làm để thể hiện sự quan tâm đến một nửa của mình. Do không gian hạn chế, nhiều lúc quán không đáp ứng kịp nhu cầu, một số bạn trẻ vẫn nhất định ngồi chờ hàng giờ để được thưởng thức những bộ phim yêu thích.

1 điểm độc đáo nữa, nhân viên của quán là các nhóm sinh viên tự quản, vì vậy quán mang phong cách lịch sự, giản dị, trẻ trung nhưng rất lãng mạn và thấu hiểu tâm lý, sở thích từ phim ảnh đến đồ uống của các thực khách trẻ.


Tuy hiện nay Hà Nội đã có rất nhiều quán café phim mọc lên với nhiều sự độc đáo khác nhau, nhưng 191 vẫn thầm lặng chinh phục giới trẻ bằng phong cách riêng của mình. Hãy thử cùng ngồi thưởng thức ly kem hay sinh tố, vừa xem phim vừa “buôn dưa lê” với mấy đứa bạn thân, lúc thư giãn mơ màng ngắm nhìn những giỏ hoa, sẽ có cảm tưởng như đang bay giữa chốn thiên nhiên, cách xa với không khí ồn ã của đường xá, những muộn phiền của việc học tập hay cuộc sống. 
*3D FiLm Cafe - 191 Khương Trung Mới - Thanh Xuân - Hà Nội (Ngã Tư Sở rẽ vào)*
*Để đặt phòng phim trước xin liên hệ Hotline* : *0462.953.223 hoặc 0945.306.866*
  [SIZE=5]  *Facebook : http://www.facebook.com/cafephim191*

----------


## bluesky80

upppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## bluesky80

upppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## bluesky80

upppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## bluesky80

uupppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## dacviet12

uppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## dacviet12

uppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## thientai206

cô đó là chủ quán à, có đc mời chủ quán xem phim k ạ  :tongue: , cho  mình xin số điện thoại vào inbox  :tongue:

----------


## dacviet12

được nhé  :Big Grin:

----------


## bluesky80

ypppppppppppppppp

----------


## dacviet12

upppppppppppppppppppp

----------

